# bone density and birth control



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Is anyone else concerned about their bone density? My mom has osteoporosis and had to give up riding. I realize there is a high likely hood that I will eventually get osteoporosis as well.

I'm only 28 and I'm thinking of getting my bone density checked. I'm also on the depo shot which can cause a 5 percent loss in bone density over two years. I've already been on it for two years and a half.

I want to get off of the shot, but I've heard it can be pretty rough to go off of. As I had suspected endometriosis, I'm afraid that will be an issue as well. I don't want to have severe cramping and bleeding.I had a friend go off the shot and she had nonstop bleeding.

To be honest, I love being on the shot. I love feeling good and not worrying about debilitating cramps when I get my period. This is the only birth control that really worked for me.

I'm thinking of going back on progesterone minipills or low dose birth control. I tried minipills before but did have a lot of spotting. I also tried yasmin which caused massive bloating and weight gain.

Obviously the bone density needs to be done first, but I'm seriously considering trying something else. I don't want to wait until my bones are damaged before changing meds!

I would love to hear anyone else's thoughts on this matter.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Have you tried an implant instead?
Goes in your arm, lasts 3 years and doesn't affect bone density.
If you are worried get checked but a lot of osteoporosis in women is caused by having children and not having a sufficient calcium intake so to create the child your body takes from your reserves.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

Get off the shot yesterday. 

My bone density dropped much more than 5 percent on the depo shot. I went in for a bone density scan after I had fractured multiple bones in the span of a year and found that my bone density compares to a 90 year old woman.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I know the discomforts you talk about are unpleasant but mostly that's all they are and quite often as you get older they lessen on their own - osteoporosis is life sentence as your mother found.
Having a healthy diet can improve your chances of not getting it or at least it progressing slowly - one of the causes of early bone thinning is dieting too much - or dieting in a way that has you avoiding the foods that your bones need


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

To build bone, get in to weight lifting. Even wearing a weighted belt with 3-5 lbs on it helps but weight lifting is all that builds bone. Go to a gym and learn the proper techniques for lifting. You'll never muscle up like a man but after a few months your body will take on a nicer look as you become toned. When I did it for months prior to major surgery, my weight shot up to 163 from about 140 yet my clothes hung on me. Hubby called me his "lean machine".


----------



## HorsesAreLife190 (Mar 10, 2014)

This scares me. I've been on the shot for 6 years due to serve migraines with aura (stroke like symptoms). Not one doctor ever warned be about this. I'm super scared now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't be, Everyone is different and it could depend on your activity level, but do get a scan done to put your mind at ease.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Load bearing exercise are good for improving bone density - just plain walking or jogging, but if you think you might have a problem you should always get it confirmed before striking out on anything too strenuous 
Exercise for Strong Bones | National Osteoporosis Foundation


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

As others have said- different birth controls affect bone density in different ways, so considering them is important. But also, as others have said, diet and exercise is important too! Get a scan, see where you are. If you're not in a danger zone, why not embark on lifestyle choices (less cardio, more weights) and good diet options to keep you where you are. It's not like depo is the only thing in the picture that you can change. You'll just have to decide what is more bearable for you (time, money, physically)- changing bc method or changing workout/activity level/type and/or diet. All have side effects, what can you live with?


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

Get the scan done for sure. While it doesn't effect everyone the same way, it was havoc on my body. I was a dumb teenager when I got on the shot and I didn't think to look at the side effects. I figured if it was dangerous SOMEONE would have told me. I was in high school at the time, but I worked in the morning before school and went straight to work from there at the barn. I was either on my feet or in the saddle but I was very active. At the time I was in better shape than the vast majority of the athletes at my school. To keep me going I also had a very healthy diet. Every few days I unloaded a ton of feed and two tones of hay and stacked them, I was constantly walking or jogging after hard to catch horses, walking customers around the property, riding or working horses on the ground. During the weekend I worked 14 hour days. 

I didn't realize anything was wrong until I broke my femur, and both wrists, and a couple fingers in the same year. My surgery to my femur was botched and I was in pain for YEARS because of a screw that was placed incorrectly. I was unable to walk for much of a distance let alone run or lift weights. 

I've spoken with many drs and I've been told that my bone density will never be close to normal despite a healthy diet and exercise. My bones are fragile enough that if I have a clumsy moment and fall out of an office chair onto carpet, I have fractured my scapula. My results with depo are not common but they CAN happen.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When I got tired of a western saddle bruising my shins when carrying it across the yard, I got smarter and threw it on the quad, except that wasn't doing me any good. I don't know why but I heft the saddle up on my shoulders, skirts facing forward, pommel down. I was surprised at how comfortable it was and so easy to carry. This doesn't work if windy.


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Bone density is incredibly important to your overall health.

My suggestion would be to get off the shot, and go see a holistic or naturopath about your menstrual cramps. 

I had ovarian cysts and I can tell you that the pain was unbearable. I took painkillers for years before I tried homeopathy. Within 2 months, the pain was gone. GONE. No meds, no birth control pills, nothing. 

I also take about 1 cup of bone broth daily. Bone broth- homemade of course!- provides easily digestible minerals, especially calcium. Calcium is needed in higher amounts than any other mineral, and it is the mineral that almost all Americans are deficient in. To rebuild and maintain your bone density, calcium, vitamins A, D and K, as well as phosphorus will be needed daily to rebuild your depleted bones. Healing is possible, but it takes time and commitment. 

Commit to health, and never look back!


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I just wanted to post an update. I have been off the depo shot for about a year now. I finally went in for a bone density test. The doctor I saw last year said I "didn't need one" and we weren't sure insurance would cover it. She also said the bone loss was completely reversible (which is not what the black box warning said!)... I saw a new doctor this month and she ordered a bone density test which shows I do have Osteopenia. 

I wonder how long it will take me to regain my bone density? I've been taking Vitamin D and Calcium every single day for the past year, along with a bunch of multivitamins.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I am so sorry for both of you that a medication could so easily messed up your bone density! Hugs and Prayers sent to you BOTH. I totally missed this thread last year.
The only suggestion that I have is to get really, really fit. Muscle around bones keeps them from fracturing.
You never see a Pro Football player catch the ball, fall and roll and get seriously hurt. The breaks that they get come from being tackled and limbs getting tangled in a pile of players.
Same is with your horse, if he slips and goes down--we're not talking about ice--and he just gets up after that. His muscles protected his bones.
Praying that you get well soon!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

BreakableRider said:


> Get the scan done for sure. While it doesn't effect everyone the same way, it was havoc on my body. I was a dumb teenager when I got on the shot and I didn't think to look at the side effects. I figured if it was dangerous SOMEONE would have told me. I was in high school at the time, but I worked in the morning before school and went straight to work from there at the barn. I was either on my feet or in the saddle but I was very active. At the time I was in better shape than the vast majority of the athletes at my school. To keep me going I also had a very healthy diet. Every few days I unloaded a ton of feed and two tones of hay and stacked them, I was constantly walking or jogging after hard to catch horses, walking customers around the property, riding or working horses on the ground. During the weekend I worked 14 hour days.
> 
> I didn't realize anything was wrong until I broke my femur, and both wrists, and a couple fingers in the same year. My surgery to my femur was botched and I was in pain for YEARS because of a screw that was placed incorrectly. I was unable to walk for much of a distance let alone run or lift weights.
> 
> I've spoken with many drs and I've been told that my bone density will never be close to normal despite a healthy diet and exercise. My bones are fragile enough that if I have a clumsy moment and fall out of an office chair onto carpet, I have fractured my scapula. My results with depo are not common but they CAN happen.


O/T but as it's a horse forum this caught my attention. Is this the same depo you give horses and is bone density a common side effect/issue for horses as well?

I have only taken the pill forms of birth control so no help for the actual topic I'm afraid.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Have you tried nuvaring? I've been on it a couple years now and absolutely love it. Yes you still have your monthly cycle but its so short now.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Don't forget that load bearing exercise - something as simple as walking - is good for improving bone density
Some info on that and other things here
Exercise for Strong Bones | National Osteoporosis Foundation


----------

